# Radical Neck Dissection



## mombg20062009 (May 4, 2013)

HI! I had TT earlier this year, and there is a chance that I will have to have a radical neck dissection because of some additional lymph nodes that were found (having FNA next week). I was wondering about others who have had this experience also. Is the surgery recovery time longer than with the TT? 
Thanks!


----------



## CS2310 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello mombg,

Any updates on this? What was the outcome of your RAI? FNA?

They took 7 of my lymph nodes during my TT, four of which tested positive. Prior to my RAI (Feb 21, 2014 I had no uptake in any additional lymph nodes. I just had some uptake in my Thyroid "bed" which my endo said is quite normal.

After my surgery on Sept 11 2013, my surgeon did mention to me the potential for another surgery because of a "suspicious" lymph node he was not able to get at during my TT. When asked he advised that they would need to wait for me to heal from my TT to discuss any additional surgery. He also explained that the lymph node in question would require a more radical dissection as the cut would possibly have to go from the base of my neck up near my ear to remove it and any subsequent / suspicious chain of lymph nodes. Based on the size of the cut he described I would assume the healing time is significantly longer. However, not a doctor here, and the old adage about "assuming" has applied to me in the past. All the best to you and yours.


----------



## mombg20062009 (May 4, 2013)

HI CS2310! I haven't been on these boards for a LONG time. I did end up getting an additional surgery to remove 2 lymph nodes left over from first surgery and RAI. The scar goes from ear to lower neck. The lymph nodes were more difficult to get to, so that is probably why they were not taken the first time. Recovery was probably a little easier the 2nd time even with the larger incision. I didn't have the throat pain I did with the first surgery. I hope that all is well with you and that you didn't have to get another surgery.


----------

